# Receiving ratings for no-shows...



## JMBF831 (Aug 13, 2015)

I am pretty sure that they are allowing customers to rate us after we no-show them and collect $5. I have noticed several times after I no-show a customer my rating will go down It will show that I had a trip rated because the number goes up but I obviously didn't give anyone a trip at that moment. Of course it is possible that someone else coincidentally rated me at that exact moment from a previous trip, but I doubt it...

Has anyone else noticed this? Keep a lookout guys!!


----------



## AceManShow (Sep 24, 2015)

It's pure coincidence. 

How can someone who has never been inside your car rate you? How can you rate someone you've never met? Lol


----------



## Stygge (Jan 9, 2016)

JMBF831 said:


> I am pretty sure that they are allowing customers to rate us after we no-show them and collect $5. I have noticed several times after I no-show a customer my rating will go down It will show that I had a trip rated because the number goes up but I obviously didn't give anyone a trip at that moment. Of course it is possible that someone else coincidentally rated me at that exact moment from a previous trip, but I doubt it...
> 
> Has anyone else noticed this? Keep a lookout guys!!


It's all in your head. Uber has manipulated you in caring about ratings rather than income. It's time to break lose and stop caring about things that don't matter. I hope you'll have a speedy recovery.


----------



## JMBF831 (Aug 13, 2015)

AceManShow said:


> It's pure coincidence.
> 
> How can someone who has never been inside your car rate you? How can you rate someone you've never met? Lol


I know that it sounds crazy, but on 3 occassions now Ive noticed a correlation. Also, consider this:

Uber lets the customer rate you again ifthey puke in your car and get charged a cleaning fee. I remember someone posted a thread about that where they were informed by Uber that they could get the cleaning fee of $200 but the customer would get a second opportunity to rate them again for the second charge. Considering no-show is charging them...?

I don't know, I hope it's just coincidence, but either way be on the lookout and report back!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

JMBF831 said:


> I am pretty sure that they are allowing customers to rate us after we no-show them and collect $5. I have noticed several times after I no-show a customer my rating will go down It will show that I had a trip rated because the number goes up but I obviously didn't give anyone a trip at that moment. Of course it is possible that someone else coincidentally rated me at that exact moment from a previous trip, but I doubt it...
> 
> Has anyone else noticed this? Keep a lookout guys!!


Uber is Corrupt.

Ratings need investigation.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

JMBF831 said:


> I know that it sounds crazy, but on 3 occassions now Ive noticed a correlation. Also, consider this:
> 
> Uber lets the customer rate you again ifthey puke in your car and get charged a cleaning fee. I remember someone posted a thread about that where they were informed by Uber that they could get the cleaning fee of $200 but the customer would get a second opportunity to rate them again for the second charge. Considering no-show is charging them...?
> 
> I don't know, I hope it's just coincidence, but either way be on the lookout and report back!


Many have noticed ratings problems after cancellations.

It is underhanded manipulative control.

The law suit took away their old stick to beat us with.

This is absolutely corrupt.


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

I GLEEFULLY no-show pax after 5 minutes. Mind you, I almost never do it without texting and/or calling but still, I do NOT notice my ratings going down after I do it. I plug my phone in as I Uber and say "Hey Siri, start 5 minute timer" as soon as I arrive now. I just need to start remembering to stop the timer when I see my pax. It keeps going off after I start the ride, lol.


----------



## JMBF831 (Aug 13, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> Many have noticed ratings problems after cancellations.
> 
> It is underhanded manipulative control.
> 
> ...


This makes a lot more sense. It is almost like they are waiting to show that you got a one-star from somebody prior, but they don't show it to you right away (they used to). Now they wait until you cancel no-show a trip. Because I have absolutely noticed a correlation.

I remember one night I had about 3 no shows in a row, and right after that my rating tanked. I am a consistent 4.90 and at the time was 4.92 (dropped me to 4.88). Now I am back at 4.89

I no-showed someone again last night and immediately dropped to 4.88


----------



## AceManShow (Sep 24, 2015)

JMBF831 said:


> I know that it sounds crazy, but on 3 occassions now Ive noticed a correlation. Also, consider this:
> 
> Uber lets the customer rate you again ifthey puke in your car and get charged a cleaning fee. I remember someone posted a thread about that where they were informed by Uber that they could get the cleaning fee of $200 but the customer would get a second opportunity to rate them again for the second charge. Considering no-show is charging them...?
> 
> I don't know, I hope it's just coincidence, but either way be on the lookout and report back!


No show = never saw and met you. (Cannot rate, never took a ride).
Cleaning fee = was in your car and made a mess. (Can rate, since they took a ride in your car).


----------



## AceManShow (Sep 24, 2015)

JMBF831 said:


> This makes a lot more sense. It is almost like they are waiting to show that you got a one-star from somebody prior, but they don't show it to you right away (they used to). Now they wait until you cancel no-show a trip. Because I have absolutely noticed a correlation.
> 
> I remember one night I had about 3 no shows in a row, and right after that my rating tanked. I am a consistent 4.90 and at the time was 4.92 (dropped me to 4.88). Now I am back at 4.89
> 
> I no-showed someone again last night and immediately dropped to 4.88


They prolly don't release the ratings immediately.


----------



## JMBF831 (Aug 13, 2015)

AceManShow said:


> No show = never saw and met you. (Cannot rate, never took a ride).
> Cleaning fee = was in your car and made a mess. (Can rate, since they took a ride in your car).


I get all that, I've done 3500 trips.

But, they allowed the customer to rate the driver TWICE in the clean up fee instance. Once for the ride, and once for the second charge of $200 because it was another "charge."


----------



## JMBF831 (Aug 13, 2015)

AceManShow said:


> They prolly don't release the ratings immediately.


They 100% used to. Maybe drivers started figuring out who "1-starred" them so now they have a timed release as to when the ratings hit us. I've noticed it. Like I said, just keep an eye out. I probably know more than I need to about Uber and the little rules of the game. This just stuck out to me.

I've noticed if the customer gives you a 5-star it shows immediately, but if it's anything less than 5 there is a delay. Just spreading info at this point.


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

I can't believe you guys still worry about ratings. Do you also look in the mirror every 5 seconds? Concentrate on good feedback. Let em know to comment ya even if they don't tip. They might think that's a good way of tipping cause Ubers dumb ass still doesn't provide the option.
-Pin on opposite side of street and they are standing there waiting for you to come to them? Rating ding (not your fault)
-Navigation takes you a way they don't like? Rating ding (not your fault)
-Car cuts you off and gives you hardly any room and traffic brakes giving you no room causing you to brake even harder? Rating ding (not your fault)
-Show up to location and they take forever to come out and you mention something and Ubers notification can also delay it by 2 min more? Rating ding (not your fault)
-Prior passengers stink up your car with smoke smell and next passengers make a comment or notice? Rating ding (not your fault)
-Accept 2 trip while on 1st trip and the first trip makes you go long way around building get keys out of parked car and back to front and takes forever getting out? 2nd passenger dings you (not your fault)
-first party leaves garbage you don't notice or had time to look? Next groups dings you (not your fault!)
-last pickup was on dirt road and now your cars looks filthy? Rating ding (not your fault)
Tell passenger "tip not included" (your God given right!) rating ding!
They wake up the next morning to a huge surge bill? Ding! There goes your rating!
They try to overload you and you say no but still take the ones that can go? Ding!!! There goes your rating
Accidental low rating from user and doesn't take the time to fix it or know how? Mistakes happen.
Try to turn up your radio enough to blow the speakers and you keep turning it down? Yup, there it goes!
Wants to waste your time at Taco Bell with the long after-bar line and you say no, ding ding ding! There goes your rating!!
Try to bring up a conversation but they don't wanna talk, down it goes!
Playing music that reminds them of their ex? See ya 5 stars, nice knowing ya! 
The "Rating system" is flawed beyond belief so forgot about it. 
And there are so many more examples that are totally not in your control so stop giving a damn and drive! Get out there, make your money and get out of this crap ASAP and never look back!


----------



## Silver Bullit (Mar 1, 2016)

The only way UBER can legally deactivate you for your rating is to deactivate every single driver with the same rating or lower....
They are not going to do that too often folks.

Do not worry about your ratings, if you still have a rating, you are obviously still driving.
If you rating is steadily plummeting perhaps you should not be driving for Uber or driving period....

It's been my observation that the only ones worrying too much about the rating are the short timers and newbies.
It's understandable, I worried about mine too at first, until I realized as time goes by and you get more people rating it will eventually stabilize and be well above what Uber deems "UNWORTHY"... 

I still stand by my belief that if Uber deems you UNWORTHY you must REALLY BE UNWORTHY !


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Silver Bullit said:


> The only way UBER can legally deactivate you for your rating is to deactivate every single driver with the same rating or lower....


Uh... no.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

JMBF831 said:


> This makes a lot more sense. It is almost like they are waiting to show that you got a one-star from somebody prior, but they don't show it to you right away (they used to). Now they wait until you cancel no-show a trip. Because I have absolutely noticed a correlation. I remember one night I had about 3 no shows in a row, and right after that my rating tanked. I am a consistent 4.90 and at the time was 4.92 (dropped me to 4.88). Now I am back at 4.89 I no-showed someone again last night and immediately dropped to 4.88





Silver Bullit said:


> The only way UBER can legally deactivate you for your rating is to deactivate every single driver with the same rating or lower.... They are not going to do that too often folks. Do not worry about your ratings, if you still have a rating, you are obviously still driving. If you rating is steadily plummeting perhaps you should not be driving for Uber or driving period.... It's been my observation that the only ones worrying too much about the rating are the short timers and newbies. It's understandable, I worried about mine too at first, until I realized as time goes by and you get more people rating it will eventually stabilize and be well above what Uber deems "UNWORTHY"... I still stand by my belief that if Uber deems you UNWORTHY you must REALLY BE UNWORTHY !





Silver Bullit said:


> The only way UBER can legally deactivate you for your rating is to deactivate every single driver with the same rating or lower.... They are not going to do that too often folks. Do not worry about your ratings, if you still have a rating, you are obviously still driving. If you rating is steadily plummeting perhaps you should not be driving for Uber or driving period.... It's been my observation that the only ones worrying too much about the rating are the short timers and newbies. It's understandable, I worried about mine too at first, until I realized as time goes by and you get more people rating it will eventually stabilize and be well above what Uber deems "UNWORTHY"... I still stand by my belief that if Uber deems you UNWORTHY you must REALLY BE UNWORTHY !


----------



## JMBF831 (Aug 13, 2015)

It just happened again right now. Has anybody else noticed this? I receive 12 five stars in a row today. Then magically right after I look at my rating after I cancel on someone my rated trip total goes up but my 5 star total does not...

Something's going on...


----------



## AceManShow (Sep 24, 2015)

JMBF831 said:


> It just happened again right now. Has anybody else noticed this? I receive 12 five stars in a row today. Then magically right after I look at my rating after I cancel on someone my rated trip total goes up but my 5 star total does not...
> 
> Something's going on...


Maybe someone at FUBER knows you personally and doesn't like you. This is not standard practice at all.


----------



## GILD (Feb 8, 2016)

Never look at your rating. consider that button BS. cause it is.


----------



## JMBF831 (Aug 13, 2015)

Okay, guys. I am saying 100% there is a link. This doesn't have to mean that people who get charged $5 can rate us, but it does mean that Uber is being manipulative as to "when" they distribute a rating.

Again, I am a 4.90 so I have a very high rating, but I just thought people might want to know that there was the potential for us being rated after a no-show charge and/or manipulated by Uber considering when they distribute the rating.


----------

